

IBM S/360 - mindcrime
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_System/360

======
mindcrime
I know, I know... you're thinking "Why is this on HN"? Well, here's why... the
S/360 is a fascinating bit of computing history that every hacker should be
familiar with. For example:

 _System/360 was extremely successful in the market, allowing customers to
purchase a smaller system with the knowledge they would always be able to
migrate upward if their needs grew, without reprogramming of application
software or replacing peripheral devices. The design is considered by many to
be one of the most successful computers in history, influencing computer
design for years to come._

and

 _The chief architect of System/360 was Gene Amdahl, and the project was
managed by Fred Brooks, responsible to Chairman Thomas J. Watson Jr.[3]_

If you don't know who Gene Amdahl and Fred Brooks are, go to Wikipedia and
read up.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Makes me wonder what happened to all the S360 software.

~~~
mindcrime
I'd bet that if you wander inside a bank or insurance company that's been
around since the 60's or 70's, you'll probably find plenty of it still
running. :-)

Of course, it might be running on a nice, spiffy, new IBM zSeries now, instead
of an S/360.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Do you think IBM employees ever sang "Let's talk about Rexx" to the tune of
the famous Salt-n-Pepa's song?

